# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Adam T Chase

## froggermcm

- Name: Adam T Chase


- Location: Ithaca/Freeville, NY


- Username: coastal20


- Email: manalapan20@gmail.com






On 07/30/14, Adam T Chase posted an ad in the amphibian faunaclassifieds for his African bullfrog, "Sloppy Joe." I new this frog well, and had tried to buy him a few years ago. I contacted Adam, and we agreed on $400. Eventually we arrived at the upcoming Monday for shipping, with Tuesday morning arrival. 


Tuesday came and went with no frog. I emailed Adam a couple times over the ensuing days, and finally Adam got back to me with an excuse of a work emergency related to flooding. While flooding had occured around Ithaca at that time, it certainly wouldn't have prevented the sending of emails. Still, I received no explanation for several days. 


He offered to ship the following Monday, and I was obliged to agree- all dialogue had been, and would remain, civil. Heeding my growing skepticism, I asked for a picture, identifiable as recent, to "put my mind at ease" while I waited. He said he'd send it the next day. He did not. I reminded him, and he finally did send a picture on the morning he was supposed to ship. 


I thanked him for the picture, and asked him to keep me informed with tracking number, etc. When I'd still received no shipping info by Monday evening, I sent Adam an email and got no response. 


By Tuesday afternoon the frog had still not arrived, so I inquired with Fedex and UPS. Neither had the package. I asked Adam what service he'd used, and again got no response. 


To my knowledge, as of the afternoon of Wednesday, 08/13/14, Adam Chase has the $400 I paid him and has yet to send the frog. I've informed him of the measures I'm taking to retreive what's rightfully mine- whatever legal means necessary.






Adam, I know exactly who and where you are, and have all the above details saved in emails and/or screenshots. I'm not just going to accept this as a loss. Make it right as soon as possible, because I'll be taking steps each day to get my money and make your actions known.

----------


## Daniel

Just read your fauna boi. That really sucks. I don't like to buy from someone that does not have any reviews. Hope all works out for you.

----------


## Carlos

This coastal20 member has not posted at this forum since 10/31/2013.   Buying an expensive frog by mail from an inactive member is a big risk; as you have found out.  Appreciate the heads up, feel sorry for your loss, and wish you good luck getting frog or $ back  :Smile:  .

----------


## froggermcm

Update: 

After not hearing back from Adam for several weeks, I reported the situation to the police. They called Adam, and I had Sloppy Joe within a few days. He's a huge male imported South African bullfrog. I'll post pics in the appropriate forum after he settles in.

----------


## Carlos

Congrats and happy your local police gave you a hand  :Smile:  .

----------


## froggermcm

Quick pic. Menacing:

----------


## bill

Sweet frog!! Glad to hear you finally got this resolved.  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Daniel

I wonder how old Adam was.

----------


## froggermcm

Thanks for reading, guys. Just trying to get the word out. 

Also just noticed I spelled "retrieve" incorrectly in OP. _Can not_ just let that go haha.

----------


## Josh

Kudos to you for calling the police  :Smile: . I'm glad it worked out, and just hope that his intentions weren't to steal your money. Beautiful frog btw!

----------

